# you will want one of these all around your house



## TOOLMASTER (May 16, 2014)

start with about 20" of 1"x1/8" aluminum





clean up the ends







bend one end about 1 1/2" in

to 90 degrees









now bow the long part by hand









add vinyl ends...stolen from 89 cent spring clip








you just made your self a great back scratcher....repeat as needed...one for shop..one for bedroom,, ect ect


----------



## brasssmanget (May 16, 2014)

:thinking: :thinking: :thinking:..................

BRILLIANT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 16, 2014)

Well presented. Sucked us all in perfectly.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 16, 2014)

Looks like that would double as a handy-grabber too!  That's what I thought it was when I saw the rubber ends.  

I guess my back isn't very itchy.

Hah hah


Bernie


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 17, 2014)

I've had a chronic itchy spot on my back for over 30 years...drives me nuts sometimes..and of coarse it is right where i can't reach on my shoulder blade.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 17, 2014)

Hawkeye said:


> Well presented. Sucked us all in perfectly.




ever seen this?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPUdgQFh7H0


----------



## markknx (May 17, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> ever seen this?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPUdgQFh7H0


WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 17, 2014)

I got sucked into that one night maaaany years ago...lol


----------



## silence dogood (May 18, 2014)

I bought one of those about 20 years ago and it's made out of wood.  Funny thing, it is the only Chinese tool that I bought that did not need to remove gallon of shipping goop, did not need to replace parts, did not rebuilt, did not readjust, and did not modify.  In fact this little tool  (did I mention backscratcher?) works and looks just as good the day that I bought it.
Mark (Silence Dogood)


----------



## middle.road (May 19, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> start with about 20" of 1"x1/8" aluminum
> <.......................>



Yep you're right - horizontal band saw and a large belt sander, need one of each.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 24, 2014)

well get on it.. :rofl:



middle.road said:


> Yep you're right - horizontal band saw and a large belt sander, need one of each.


----------

